# Yet another T3 question



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

Have been keto cutting/dieting for the last 2 months and was looking for a little advice,Im currently having a sensible carb up day every sunday but am wondering is it needed?could 25mg of T3 split through the day 7 days a week keep metabolism normal instead of tricking it on a sunday ?

thanks for the help.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

What is your diet like? IMO doing keto you definitely need a carb up regardless of drugs if not body will slow your metabolism down

You say you are doing well so far, why change it man?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey OJay.diet is clean,eggs,cheese,sardines,minced beef,broccolli and a protien with 1 spoonful of evoo,fat66%

carbs 2%,pro 32%,total cal 2436.i know it takes me 2 days after to get back into keto because monday and tuesday after a refeed im on cloud fuzz.i was just wondering if T3 could be used to regulate metabolism so that im in keto for the extra 2 days.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

seb1970 said:


> Have been keto cutting/dieting for the last 2 months and was looking for a little advice,Im currently having a sensible carb up day every sunday but am wondering is it needed?could 25mg of T3 split through the day 7 days a week keep metabolism normal instead of tricking it on a sunday ?
> 
> thanks for the help.


as I remember it, you're natty, so yes, the carb-up day is a good idea- if done as recommended by lyle mcdonald or Dan duchaine.

T3 is useful, at low doses as it also aids protein synthesis as well as speeding up your metabolism. Whether you get the 20 or 25 mcg tab, take it in the morning before meals (30min), and don't split.

You know to measure your body temp 5 morn in a row before starting, and once you start, if you're temp drops 0.6deg 3 morns in a row, stop the T3 until your body temp is back to your baseline (i've posted the protocol before). if you where on aas, you could increase T3 rather than stop...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

seb1970 said:


> Hey OJay.diet is clean,eggs,cheese,sardines,minced beef,broccolli and a protien with 1 spoonful of evoo,fat66%
> 
> carbs 2%,pro 32%,total cal 2436.i know it takes me 2 days after to get back into keto because monday and tuesday after a refeed im on cloud fuzz.i was just wondering if T3 could be used to regulate metabolism so that im in keto for the extra 2 days.


no you can't use T3 to regulate the metabolism in that way- metformin or 'slin only.. that speeds up the "fuzz" time reducing it considerably- esp if you carb up sunday, take the met (1000mg at night before bed) and you'll be in keto around midday monday...


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

how good would u rate T3 overally ausbuilt?

obviously with a clean low carb diet?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Ruggersplayer said:


> how good would u rate T3 overally ausbuilt?
> 
> obviously with a clean low carb diet?


I would say essential with AAS- will maximise the AAS, as AAS retain amino's, but don't in themselves increase protein synthesis, T3 does:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triiodothyronine

but only at 20-25mcg day (and keep measuring your body temp- search for posts on temperature in relation to keto or thryroid to see my posts), possibly up to 40-50mcg for the entire cycle..

if you're natural, and been kind of endomorphic your entire life, prob cycles of t3 would be beneficial... but no more than 20-25mcg/day...

naturally, I thing AAS, T4 and 'slin is the ideal cycle..

without AAS


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

im natty, so what would u suggest to get the best out of the T3 25mcg tabs i have, 1 everday in morning i belive, with a low carb clean diet, and plenty of trainin, with good rest, i should be melting the last bits of fat i have?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

You say you are natty, are you in any drug tested sports? IMO using t3 means u aren't natty


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Well thats you opinion and ure entitiled to it....... but what do you class as natty?!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I class as anyone who would comply by the IOC drug testing rules


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

ojay.... if you do more of the research to add more to your wealth of knowledge, you would see, that T3 (Liothyronine sodium)

is not a banned substance in my sport. hence why i would take the substance in question, as it is not prohibited then it is in the same class as a standard when protein hence not being prohibited. Thankyou for your concern

There for in you opinion, Whey protein means i am not natty, and that is a ridiculous opinion IMO.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

With all due respect I said IOC not your sport


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

So would u class anybody who is tested by another drug testing comitee not natty, even if they are?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

It was just an example but if you think about what you said about using substances 'allowed' for your sport then in non tested bodybuilding they dont ban PEDs does that mean Jay cutler is natural?

There was a great thread about the origins of test and things recently being natural somewhere

Btw I'm just giving an opinion it's not a dig at yourself


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

I understand ojay thanks mate, i just couldnt see where u was coming from about T3's, drug testing and being natty....

But just a cross of wires there i think anyway  all is good in the ukm hood! **** knows why i said that im not even a G


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

haha all good man


----------

